# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  σκουπα miele s5210-τα φωτα σας

## vasilimertzani

θελω τα φωτα σας στο εξης.Η σκουπα δεν λειτουργει,εχει λοιπον ενα περιστροφικο χειριστηριο για την ρυθμιση των στροφων με 3 καλωδια που καταληγουν στο μοτερ. Απο οσο εχω καταλαβει τα 2 ειναι φαση ουδετερος και το τριτο μια φαση με ρυθμιζομενη ταση απο την πλακετα με το ποντεσιομετρο?  Με τις δοκιμες εκανα τα εξης.εχω ουδετερο στο ενα ακρο του μοτερ και φασεις στα αλλα δυο.τυλιγμα στο μοτερ μετραω μονο στα καλωδια που εχουν φαση και πουθενα αλλου.δεν επρεπε να εχω μεταξυ της καθαρης φασης ουδετερου?και το τριτο ακρο που παει? καμενο μοτερ φανταζομαι ειναι χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος.καμια αλλη ιδεα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έκανες τον κλασσικό έλεγχο στα καρβουνάκια του? είναι εντάξει αυτά?
Σημείωσε και το παρακάτω μάνουαλ
http://vacuum-cleaner.diplo-best.com...w/MIELE/S 5210

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα Βασιλη ,  να ελενξεις την πλακετα που ειναι μεσα στο μοτερ .  πρεπει να εχει ξεκολλησει ο πυκνωτης και στην χειροτερη περιπτωση να εχει καει το τραιακ .  η σκουπα ειναι σχετικα καινουργιο μοντελο και δεν εχει προβλημα το μοτερ στα καρβουνακια .  το προβλημα εντοπιζεται κυριως στο πλακετακι που ειναι μεσα στο μοτερ. καλου κακου κανε και εναν ελενχο στο καλωδιο και στην μπομπινα του καλωδιου

----------

